# New stove knobs?



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Over the summer a company came in and cleaned my stove at the sorority house. Well, they scrubbed off all of the numbers on my oven dials. I tried to use my oven dial from home to leave both ovens on 350, but it didn't work out. I'm doing pretty well by just feeling the amount of heat that is given out by the ovens when I set them by guessing, (haven't burned or undercooked anything) but it's nerve wracking to say the least. Does anyone know where I can buy new ones.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Pasta couldn't you write the degree on the stove near the knob? You should contact the oven manufacturer they let you know where you can get them replace. 

Call the cleaning co. They should pay for the replacement of the knobs.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Yes, Iza, I could, but I have to first be able to set it at the degree. 350 is the most common used. When I tried to set it with my oven knob from home it actually came out to be much higher than 350. I burned my quiche in one of the ovens on friday. DARN! It came out perfect in the other oven, using the same method of setting the temp. That stove is so old, I hope I can still FIND the manufacturer


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Sorry Pasta sometime I don't know where my head is.

If you have two stoves of this model change the knob just so you can mark the temp on the other one. 

Worse come to worse you could use a thermometer to set it up. Not really convenient though.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Hi Iza, Thanks for your suggestions. I got new knobs today! Our maintenance man found a hardware store that sells parts for old things. I am thrilled! My stove has two ovens, but it is one large stove. The numbers had been scrubbed away from BOTH oven knobs. I'd give anything to have a second stove. The way those girls eat, I really would put it to use. I have six burners but can only fit three large pots, carefully arranged on the top. Tomorrow I'm doing dinner for 140, and it's just not easy with one stove.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Wonderful news Pasta! I'm happy your problem was solve so quickly.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

For the record, any local hardware store like Ace will have knobs for stoves available for purchase.


----------

